# Donut - not a reptile, not even a 'pet' in the correct sense!



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

She wasn't my pet, she was one of the foxes at the wildlife sanctuary where I work. She came in as a cub who'd obviously been brought up with dogs and was far too tame to ever release.

She had a fabulous personality, was without question one of our stars, but yesterday morning when Allen went in to feed her she was dead. She was 10 years old, so a good 'innings' even though we have 2 dog foxes that are now 16.

She will be sorely missed by all the children who loved her and all the staff. Poor Allen was gutted and sat crying in the tearoom when him and Kim came in for a coffee before we opened. He's just totally fed up - too many deaths - he says he hates the place now and can't deal with any more! 

Here she is a couple of years ago with my granddaughter Mollie.


----------



## Shey (Mar 24, 2008)

She sure was beautiful, 
Rest In Peace little one.
: victory:​


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

At least she had a good live and was well looked after.
R I P.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Such a pretty girl. Rest In Peace Donut.


----------



## ElliottOMG (Aug 16, 2008)

Atleast she was loved and cared for her whole life.
R.I.P


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

In the wild she would have been unlikely to ever reach that age, so yes you are right, but it wasn't a natural life for her was it. Quality versus quantity and all that???

She had a fabulous temperament though. She used to come running to the wire, chittering away, whenever she saw any of us coming - bless!


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Sounds like she had a great life!!!

R.I.P


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

my condolances to everyone there!! im sad for your loss.


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Oh Eileen what a loss, she lookedabsolutely lovely xxxxx


----------



## LiddleTina (Feb 10, 2008)

*R.i.p.*

She was beautiful Eileen.
It's so sad that she's gone.
RIP and God Bless little one.


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*rip*

im so sorry she/he looked so nice. R.I.P


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

RIP donut at least she was never persecuted by men and dogs Sleep tight little fox


----------



## Tomm (Jan 4, 2008)

wow, 

i dont usualy post in the RIP threads and that, but this one stands out from the croud in my eyes.

Donut looks superb and very happy, she wouldnt have had the life she had if it wasnt for you! 

i would LOVE to do something like what you are doing! 

RIP, i am sure things will brighten up


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

repkid said:


> Sounds like she had a great life!!!
> 
> R.I.P


RIP 
ind
xxx


----------



## PhilW (May 19, 2008)

R.i.p


----------



## Herp_boi (May 12, 2008)

foxes are the most wonderful creatures!
R.I.P
She had a good life too. :flrt:


----------

